# Hoof Polish on Horns?



## HamiltonAcresBoers

So I have a show coming up in two days, and i bought some hoof polish and sealent. I was wondering, could it be used on the horns as well as the hooves? Thank you!


----------



## caprine crazy

I don't know if it can be used on horns or not. I know most everyone around here sprays whatever they use to make the coat shiny into a rag and rubs it on the horns. Can I ask where you got the hoof polish?


----------



## Mully

You can use some very fine sandpaper 220 - 300 grit which will remove the dry outer layer,of the horn then put your hoof polish on ...the horns will look great.


----------



## Bit of Everything

We always gently sand the horns and add some Pro Pink from Weaver that we bought at Tractor supply. Makes the horns shiny and pretty.
I have seen some use vaseoline and those horns looked good also.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Is it the stinky hoof polish? If so I wouldn't use it. Instead I'd do what the others have suggested. We sanded down horns the best we could <we have young growing does that the kids showed - horns chipping/cracking as they've grown>, and we just add a little oil and rub it in, canola or vegetable oil, a tiny bit goes a long way and keeps them looking nice. You could use a tiny bit of baby oil, or go to the dollar store and in the hair care section look for a pink aresol can called 'Pink' Someone else on here recommended it and that's what my kids like to use at the shows if we forget to use some oil after their bath at home. Stuff smells sooooo good, you can lightly spray them too to give them some shine and keeps them smelling good too! It's something a 'dark skinned person' uses in their hair if that helps.


----------



## sweetgoats

I WOULD NOT use polish, oil or anything on them. just wipe them down with a wet wash cloth.
The horns are how they release their body heat, and if it is as hot where you are as it is here, it could make them heat stroke.

YEARS ago, everyone use to use baby oil on the cashmere horns and I have seen them die from a heat stroke. I just judged a show last week and someone had the oil so think on the horns on a Fainter and he did go down, but not faint, he over heated.


----------



## HoosierShadow

sweetgoats said:


> I WOULD NOT use polish, oil or anything on them. just wipe them down with a wet wash cloth.
> The horns are how they release their body heat, and if it is as hot where you are as it is here, it could make them heat stroke.
> 
> YEARS ago, everyone use to use baby oil on the cashmere horns and I have seen them die from a heat stroke. I just judged a show last week and someone had the oil so think on the horns on a Fainter and he did go down, but not faint, he over heated.


Awww that's so sad  I could see that happening though. We've never had a problem with it, but then we put just a tiny bit on -> forgot to add that we wipe excess off and scrub their horns with a towel as we are drying them after a bath, so maybe that's why. We didn't do all our goats, just showmanship goats.


----------



## Dani-1995

Last year when I had a horned wether I used pink oil on his horns... just spray it on and rub it in with a rag. It smells good too


----------

